# Information on this Ontario breeder



## jfo (Nov 19, 2010)

I don't see any information regarding health testing. That would be a deal breaker for me.
PS You might want to post this in Poodle Talk - you'll get more responses.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

"Breeder Joellen Curtis, of Isle of Standard Poodles"

In London. Cherie would know her. 
She reads the forum from New Posts or Today's Posts. So she'll see this. She won't miss a post with 'Ontario breeder' in the headline. lol


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Canadiankiwi said:


> Has anyone here purchased from this breeder in Ontario? She usually has multiple litters.
> 
> Standard Poodles


The fact that "she usually has multiple litters" ought to tell you as huge story!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Looks like a back yard breeder to me. How many "multiple" litters? Is this for standards? Toy poodles that have teensy litters are one thing...a couple litters wouldn't bother me. But standards? Ummm....I think Arreau is absolutely right. She brags about 3 different club registrations. Big deal. I see no titles, no health testing. I'd recommend you keep looking. I'm sure people here can help you.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Looks like a back yard breeder to me. How many "multiple" litters? Is this for standards? Toy poodles that have teensy litters are one thing...a couple litters wouldn't bother me. But standards? Ummm....I think Arreau is absolutely right. She brags about 3 different club registrations. Big deal. I see no titles, no health testing. I'd recommend you keep looking. I'm sure people here can help you.


To the best of my knowledge, her litters are all Standards.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

If you are in BC and looking for a standard poodle, I suggest you contact Suzanne Loblaw, Reigate poodles. She is on Vancouver Island and is my mentor. 

I see a lot of red flags on this website, apart from the fact that it makes my eyes hurt. Registered names, pedigrees, and health testing should not be state secrets.


----------



## Canadiankiwi (May 28, 2016)

Thanks for your input. From what I've seen I love her dogs. But it seems like a puppy mill/backyard breeder to me. I've found some negative reviews....not an honest breeder. Off my list!

I checked out Reigate. I'm especially looking for a red abstract Spoo.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Canadiankiwi said:


> I checked out Reigate. I'm especially looking for a red abstract Spoo.


I don't think reputable breeders breed for abstracts, they may sometimes have one but I wouldn't expect it to be the norm. No judgement on abstracts from me, my beautiful Abbey is a black abstract or (mismark), she is from a high volume breeder.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Have you considered Lyne Corneau in Quebec. She thoroughly tests her dogs and I believe her partis are shown in UKC. She breeds red and white partis. Lovely woman.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Have you considered Lyne Corneau in Quebec. She thoroughly tests her dogs and I believe her partis are shown in UKC. She breeds red and white partis. Lovely woman.


I love Lyne's dogs ! She has a facebook page if you want to know more about her, and she posts a lot ! I didn't suggest her to you because she breeds parti-colors but she is definitely worth looking into ! I think she is about 1 hour away from me...


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I thought the op was looking for an abstract, it makes more sense that she's looking for a parti poodle.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Caddy said:


> I thought the op was looking for an abstract, it makes more sense that she's looking for a parti poodle.


I think she is really looking for an abstract.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She could find an abstract from a parti breeder depending who is bred to who.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

'Abstract' is a term I've never heard before. 

What's the difference between an abstract and a Parti?


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

I think a parti has to be at least 50% white.


----------



## Canadiankiwi (May 28, 2016)

I've seen them called abstracts, mismarked and parti factored. Guess the term depends on the breeder. Basically a parti with only a little white. Usually on the chest, face, head or feet. I love them.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Canadiankiwi said:


> I've seen them called abstracts, mismarked and parti factored. Guess the term depends on the breeder. Basically a parti with only a little white. Usually on the chest, face, head or feet. I love them.


Thanks, Ck. Silly me was thinking it was just another made-up word to sell puppies.


----------



## Canadiankiwi (May 28, 2016)

I spoke to Lyne and she no longer breeds red and whites.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Canadiankiwi said:


> I spoke to Lyne and she no longer breeds red and whites.


Ohhh, too bad. You might have a real hard time finding a red and white abstract. Abstracts are hard to find as it is, because nobody really breeds for them they just happen.


----------



## Canadiankiwi (May 28, 2016)

We've been waiting a long time already. But we're willing to wait longer for the right one to come along.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I haven't looked thru the thread thoroughly but has anybody talked to Tintlet. Lots of black and white there. 
I've never seen her with reds, tho...


----------

